# Comprehensive dubai property website



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi fellas, well this is a new site I found about properties in dubai. It's really neat and has a lot of good information for you out there who might be interested. This is the url:

http://dubaipropertycentre.com/


ENJOY!!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

well, have checked this site today, but i don't like it! it's more a property sales site and not so much info on projects! think it will develop over the time!

i'm still missing a site where everything is included, projects, towers,...
projectdubai.com seems to be the best so far, although many towers and info missing!


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

ya i've looked at that one, I suppose this new one is only for hot properties in different locations. But you know, the more you have these websites, the more competition, thus better services, so we'll c what will happen with it over time.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

project dubai has long been my fav as wish i could help with their work as it is a fine site


----------

